# Roc City Rib Fest 2011



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.roccityribfest.com for all the details, info@roccityribfest.com email goes right to me for any questions...


We are almost at 50 teams already!!!

Great location, extremely team centric (Ice, Coffee, breakfast, dinner, fun!  ANYTHING...) Just ask anyone who has been

Memorial day weekend, May 27th to May 30, competitions for every level.

Act fast the $250 All Four Deal will end Jan 31st.  The price will be $300 for the All Feb 1 until May 20 when registration will be cut off.

This year we are pleased to announce over $20,000  in prize money!!
$14,000 Kansas City Barbecue Society Barbecue
$4,000 New England Barbecue Society grilling contest
$2,000 Roc City Rib Cook Off
$500 Kids Q

Looking also for the general public to judge the Roc City Rib Cook Off, No certification needed, just make a donation to the Ronald McDonald House of Rochester and get to try the best BBQ around.  See http://roccityribfest.com/?page_id=351  for details.


See you there!!


----------



## oompappy (May 24, 2011)

Roc City Rib Fest 2011, Rochester, NY  8) 
Ontario Beach Park (Charlotte Beach) Memorial day weekend Friday May 27th to Monday May 30th.

Team Oompappy will be there! Stop by and say hello.
Here is the team list so far...

http://roccityribfest.com/competition/team-list-2011/

http://roccityribfest.com/


----------



## wittdog (May 27, 2011)

Good luck all.


----------



## Griff (May 29, 2011)

Make us proud guys.


----------

